# Will scales grow back??



## fishrawsm (Jul 31, 2011)

My tinfoil barb is the only fish in my tank thats been rubbing his side on the driftwood. This morning I seen him do it to where he lost a scale. Thought I'd run it by my TFK people before I freak out. Is this typical and will the scales grow back?? Thanks.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

The scales do grow back, just like we replace our skin cells, but I would be more concerned as to why he is flashing. It could be possible that he has Ich or something else is irritating his skin. Is he doing it constantly? Is he a new addition to the tank? Do you notice any white spots (like grains of salt) on him? What are your water parameters and what other fish are in the tank?


----------

